# New maps (high detail direct scans off a atlas) Enjoy! JPEG Format



## Bl3wbyyou (Mar 7, 2013)

Well i lost all my maps on my phone due to my sd card screwing itself.So i decided i would find some better maps and low and behold i found some awesome ones.Most of these maps are extremely detailed and are direct scans off one of the best atlas's you can get for the $$.

Now you don't have to lug around a damn atlas book and can have all that stuff on your phone .And its always wise to have another way to view maps in case.

Hell yeah!

Enjoy!

Download link:
http://uploaded.net/file/v737fjis

(admins sticky this if you would)

And anyone can feel free to upload this to other hosting sites.I noticed the rail atlas is down so ill have to upload it elsewhere least the password version link works though.Stupid 4share.


----------



## kokomojoe (Mar 7, 2013)

hell yeah, I don't plan on hitchhiking but you never know, plus it's free so why the hell not


----------



## thapoet (Mar 8, 2013)

thanks bro... downloading now


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks man! I downloaded and then put up on my google drive, never know when it might come in handy.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Mar 8, 2013)

No problem just contributing back and sharing what i think others might find to be more then useful.Everyone needs maps either way.I forgot how much i relied on my old maps till i was bored and wanted to plan my next trip then i didnt have them and thought.Shit i need new ones.Well i bet i can find some better ones then i had before and i did lol.


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Aug 25, 2013)

Errr someone please sticky this.I'm surprised it hasn't been done already.Very useful maps for everyone.

Thanks!

Link still works perfectly.

8.25.2013


----------



## kokomojoe (Sep 13, 2015)

Anyone have another link for this? Says page not found


----------

